# Adding hybrid to irons but which?



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

I started playing golf this summer and bought myself a set of Cleveland TA3 Irons. I really like the feel of them but although I am hitting the 6 iron and the 4 Iron quite well on fairways I am not hitting the 3 and 5 iron very well. So I have a 54 handicap because of just starting but I counted a few times and I would play a mid 30 handicap. So I wanted to ad a hybrid or rescue club to my bag. Which one would you suggest? 
I am hitting the 6 Iron around 160 to 170 yards on normal to good hits.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd go a 3 hybrid and drop the 3 iron if I was you. It's so much easier to hit then a 3 iron. Good luck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

one thing with hybrids is to remember to play them like an iron and not a wood.


----------

